# Another Question



## Black Tie Farms (Mar 28, 2011)

I think one of the problems of all 9 dieing is that they were squashed, the nest was pretty flattened by the time I got to them this morning,and they looked a little bruised. Is this another first time mother thing or is this something I am going to have to keep an eye out for in the future with her? (I didn't have this problem with my other doe) and If so what can I do to prevent the next litter from being injured??


----------



## woodleighcreek (Mar 28, 2011)

Hummm.....How big was the box? And how high does she have to jump in to get in the box?


----------



## Black Tie Farms (Mar 28, 2011)

Its a metal box from the farm store, she doesn't have to really "jump" to get in and out. The box is 18 1/2" long, 10 1/2'' wide and the very front of the box is only 5'' high. the top is all open, well except the back 5'' has a top on it. it's identical to the one my other doe used and she didn't seem to have any problems, and it never seemed to be to small.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Mar 28, 2011)

Then it is most likely a first time mom thing.


----------

